# Spitfires or 5 Series Italian fighters (More beautiful)



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 29, 2005)

*Between any wartime Spitfire and any Series 5 Italian fighter (Reggiane RE 2005 Sagittario, Macchi MC 205 Veltro, Fiat G 55 Centauro), which was the more beautiful?*


----------



## Jank (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm a loyal spit fan. Those Italian planes have nice lines. 

I vote spitfire.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

spitfire...........


----------



## toffigd (Mar 29, 2005)

centauro


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 29, 2005)

Spit


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 29, 2005)

Fiat G.55


----------



## red admiral (Mar 29, 2005)

Macchi MC.205 beats all.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmmm, tough one. 

Later mark Spitfires. Say from about the Mk. VIII or IX onward.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2005)

Spitfire definitely


----------



## JCS (Mar 29, 2005)

Re.2005. The Spitfire doesnt even come close to any of the Series 5 in looks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

but the spitfire is, just possibly, the best looking machine ever............


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 30, 2005)

The 5 series looks good, but the Spitfire looks better, I can't think of a more beautiful single engined plane


----------



## red admiral (Mar 30, 2005)

The MC.205 is far better looking than the spitfire. THe inverted vee engine just looks great.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

but that nose is ugly.........

personally i actually feel sorry for the people that truely believe the series 5 are better looking..........


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey, its an Italian nose. Beats the Spitfire's teeth.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2005)

The 5 series fighters were by no means ugly! Far from it! 

I personally just happen to think that the later Spits looked better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

There, the Canadain has spoken!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 31, 2005)

Carry on, please.


----------



## Soren (Mar 31, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I personally just happen to think that the later Spits looked better.



I fully agree. 

The early-mid Spit's don't at all look good to me. But the later ones such as the Mk.XIV, I think they are very handsome ! The Griffon engine really has a positive effect on the later Spit's looks !  

Spit XIX below:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

what a beauty..........


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 31, 2005)

Put it back in your pants Lanc.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Fiat G.56. Stunning.

What is it with the Spit? Its boring. Italy have the best taste in style in everything, bar none.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

the spit looks way better.......


----------



## GT (Apr 6, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

the spit just simply looks so much better!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Sure about that? 8) I give you the Fiat G.56


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

i'll agree it is good looking but not as good looking as the spitfire........


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 26, 2005)

For me, of the 3 italians, Re 2005 was the better looking. It has a slender and clean aspect, and the mixed straight-elliptical design of the wings is beautiful.
Unfortunately, nowadays we can see only simulations of his aspect in flight.






DogW


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

the spitfire's eliptical wings are far more graceful...........


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 26, 2005)

A question of tastes. I prefer Longhi's design for wings, and the tail of Re2005 had better proportions for me (I like the "bird like" general shape of this plane).
Spits have a better looking cockpit, but no more.

DogW


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

Im with you Dogwalker...But personally I actually prefer the hooded canopy on the Re.2005.


----------



## JCS (Dec 26, 2005)

The Spits wings are the only parts I think look any good on it. The rear fuselage from the back of the cockpit to the tail ruins it for me, it looks a little better in the bubble canopy versions but still nothing that great....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

Agreed JCS...Other that the wings it is dull.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2005)

the whole thing's sleek and sexy.............


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 26, 2005)

However, a mixture is NOT a solution.  











DogW


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

Damn Fiat G.59's


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 26, 2005)

The Italian fighters have the lines of a geryhound; graceful in the right conditions, but plain ugly in others.

The Spitfires have the lines of a ballet dancer; fluid, flowing and beautiful from almost any angle.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2005)

Agreed, for me the Spitfire is perfection. Attached are a few photos...


----------



## Udet (Dec 27, 2005)

With the significant exception of the Mk. V versions which got turned into an akwardly horrible plane, beauty is one of the few positive things I do find about the Spitfire.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 27, 2005)

Udet said:


> With the significant exception of the Mk. V versions which got turned into an akwardly horrible plane, beauty is one of the few positive things I do find about the Spitfire.



?

and again ?

What is different about the Mk V?

Unless you really know your Spitfires its almost impossible to pick from the Mk VII, VIII, IX and XVI.


----------



## Udet (Dec 27, 2005)

Unless you really know your Spitfires its almost impossible to pick from the Mk VII, VIII, IX and XVI.

In fact, I know the Spitfires very well. What about you?


----------



## plan_D (Dec 27, 2005)

You know your Spitfires well? Is this the same person that stated the Spitfire F.21 handled like a pig?


----------



## Udet (Dec 27, 2005)

Since you have such a good memory to recall the Spitfire 21 -as well as several versions before it- had lost the manouvering wonder of the earlier versions, you ought to know who this person is.


----------



## volto71 (Dec 27, 2005)

I love MC205V...Veltro 4ever!!!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 27, 2005)

I think everyone knows my opinion here : Spitfire !


----------



## plan_D (Dec 27, 2005)

It's been stated, and proved, time and time again on this website that the Spitfire lost no handling as it passed through the marks. The Spitfire XIV had the exact same turning circle as the Spitfire IX - the loss of handling is nothing but a myth.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

yes i too have read that the Mk.V handled like a .IX and the .IX handled like a .XIV and the .21 handled like a .XIV, this implying the .21 handled like a .V...........


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 27, 2005)

Spitfire MK I or II for the beauty, I think the look of the spit went worse when they started to add bulges (for he Griffon), bigger noses and guns protruding from the wings.

The series 5 were beautiful, but if I have to choose I say the spit.

And btw, the Spit 21 (without being a pig) was actually handling worse than the earlier marks, I believe because they redesigned the wing structure to 'improve' the original Mitchell's design but I suspect the people who replaced him had not a comparable talent...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 27, 2005)

There was a difference in the wing shape of the F.21, but that was because of the increases in fuel and weapon load. The increase in weight, however, was made good by the increase in engine power. 

The Spitfire XIV had the exact same turning circle as the Spitfire IX. And while the 21 may have had a slight decrease, it wasn't significant and it certainly did not handle like a 'pig' in any sense.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

volto71 said:


> I love MC205V...Veltro 4ever!!!



MC.205N Orione is better 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

what's the point in arguing about that, neither is more attractive than the spitfire


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 27, 2005)

Plan, according to what I remember from one of my Spitfire books (don't remember which one, I'll check this evening at home) the wing of the 21 was completely redesigned. 
The original single-spar wing was deemed unsuitable for further developments, fact was that the new wing was not better than the old one (that was a design blessed by real genius)
Also the Mk21 had a very painful story of instability and bad behavior, that took quite some time to iron out.

I will check the book and provide quotes about this and an interview to a Supermarine test pilot who stated the lower handling performances of the late marks. 
That does not mean that the XIV or the 21 (once the problems were solved) were bad aircrafts, but seems natural that increase in power, torque, weight etc. brought a faster but less pleasant and agile ship.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> what's the point in arguing about that, neither is more attractive than the spitfire



They are...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

how the hell are they more attractive than this!
















all sources on right click............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh my, look and the big, gaudy propellor, mongulated canopy and disproportionate tailfin...Its really a lot more beautiful that the simple elegant lines of the Macchi 

Here are some truely beautiful planes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

it looks like a wet dog  and how is the spit's fin out of proportion?
















all sources on right click..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

Too short and stubby...

And they dont look like wet dogs, they look immense...

And wow, I just noticed that on the RE.2005, the undercarriage folds out wards, whereas on the MC.205 and G.55 they fold inwards...Interesting...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

> Interesting...



well that depends on your viewpoint 
















tail looks fine to me 

sources on right click........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

That bits ok I meant the horizontal.
And im sorry but I prefer the Serie 5's 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

but then again you wear pink shirts too


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

And I have a Steve Mcqueen Calendar. 

But hang on thats irrelevant


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

it was a dig at your personal tastes 

and did you get that for xmas?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2005)

What ever you say CC will not take away the fact that the Spitfire is much better looking than the 5 series Italian fighters (even if it is personal preference). If a poll was run you would end in the same sort of minority as Lanc is when it comes to liking the looks of French (pre-war) bombers.


----------



## Magister (Dec 27, 2005)

I think that with pilots of equal skill, the G.55 which was operational at the time that Italy surrendered on September 8, 1943 could have taken any Spitfire operational at the same time. 

The Spitfire has nicer looking wings but the Series 5 planes all had better looking bodies. It's really no different than comparing English and Italian girls. Italian girls have better bodies ... and teeth.


----------



## book1182 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have to go with the Spitfire. It had cleaner lines than the 5 series fighters for Italy. Expecially around the engine. I think that is due to them trying to fit the DB engine into such a small front. I would rather fly in one of the Italian though. Also, Spain has the best looking girls.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

but them italian dogs have bulges and dips all over the place, the lines of the spit are so clean it's like it was grown from the earth.........


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 28, 2005)

You mean only the models with the Merlin engine, and only if you see them from above.







DogW


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 28, 2005)

However, if a clean and symmetrical line without "bulges" is a main advantage, P51C is the most beautiful plane ever built  






DogW


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with the looks of the Mustang.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

it's just not a patch on the looks of the spit


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 28, 2005)

Question of tastes. For me P51D is a nice-looking plane (even if I prefer P47D and, obviously, P38), P51 A-B-C are ugly pieces of metal.

DogW


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

i don't think there's anything specail about the looks of any of the 'stangs, but you're right the -47 is a fine looking bird.......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i don't think there's anything specail about the looks of any of the 'stangs, but you're right the -47 is a fine looking bird.......


Agreed, although I do like the look of the Mustang as well as the P-38.


----------



## JonJGoldberg (Dec 29, 2005)

Mc-205 For Me... Wing Included. As for the Mustang A,B,C... I'll agree the A was ugly from most angles; but the B, C types to me are like Jaguar E-Types. If you know the car she is a real looker; but only in the right duds: Any sign of wear, wrong color, wrong bumper guard, wrong tires or rims, or especially if she is sitting wrong, she morphs into one ugly machine.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Dec 29, 2005)

according 2 german evaluations from http://www.comandosupremo.com/ the G.55 Was "Excellent", the Re2005 was "good" and the M.C.205 was "average"

the Re2005 is the best looking fighter.. for me, and its got 1 20mm cannon more than a spit, but its airframe was too weak 4 the MW50, the G55 was slow in production, u can build 3 109s for 1 G55

the spit IS a beauty though, but i like italian planes.


----------



## Dogwalker (Dec 30, 2005)

Germans were looking for an high altitude interceptor, and the G55 is the most specialized of the three machines in that work.
According to Sgt. Luigi Gorrini and Lt. Paolo Voltan's evaluations, until 6000 m C205 is pratically unbeatable, while over 10.000 m mustangs and spits outmanuver it. G55 is at the same level of the best allied planes at all altitudes (and is eavily armed). 
C 205 is even sturdier than the others two italians, but at the cost of a more complex assembly.
According to Gorrini, either two are preferible to Me 109, that has stiffer controls.

However, a 109 cost 1/3 of the time of a G55 to be built, while te germans build 109s and the italians build G55s, the problem is the organization of the production more than the project.

Finally, the modification of the airframe to solve the problems showed in the Re2005 pre-production series (caused, according to Longhi, by the low quality of "autarchic" alloy), cost only few ours of work, and all the surviving machines at 8 september 1943 were modified, first than germans took them.

DogW


----------



## Charles Stafrace (Dec 30, 2005)

The shape of the Spitfire's eliptical wing has no competition, anywhere, for a piston single-engine fighter. The Spitfire's tail, especially in side view (especially the later pointed one), is balanced and merges into the fuselage without any abrupt curves. The Italian fighters' wing plan and tail assembly is rough by comparison: the tail seems to have been put there as an afterthought. But the Italians' nose, with the inverted-V engine, is beautiful and agressive, and perhaps better than that of the Merlin Spitifres. But then the Griffon Spitfire regains its aggressiveness with the longer nose and larger spinner.


----------



## rebel8303 (Jan 30, 2006)

Spitty is the greatest plane ever built! There is just too much inspiration in its design I can't help myself staring at her. I can't find something that I don't like! She is just what she is meant to be


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 30, 2006)

Has to be the Spit- nothing else can compare to it


----------



## Magister (Jan 30, 2006)

She'd make a nice vodka advertisement - "Absolut Thoroughbred"


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2006)

You can put up any Italian 5 series fighter and although they are good looking aircraft the Spitfire for me beats every single one of them...


----------



## Dogwalker (Jan 30, 2006)

I put this up...






A bullet with wings.  

DogW


----------



## Magister (Jan 30, 2006)

Gentlemen, gentlemen. This debate is like arguing over whether Italian or British women are more beautiful.

I say, who am I to tell another man that bad teeth and pasty skin aren't attractive. As long as we don't have to sleep with their women, let them raise their pints to the Spitfire.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2006)

I will break down each plane be section lol (like a woman's body). Nose is nicer on the Italian planes, I like it sliding down better on them rather than the slide upwards on the Spit. But I like the tail on the Spit better, I like the small tail (compact) better than that big sucker on the Italian plane. But what decides it hands down is this......... whats nicer than those beautiful big rounded eliptical wings on those Spits, I mean wow those suckers are nice. From the top, bottom or sides they are just nice to look at or run your hands over. The soft curves of those wings, mmmm wow. Spitfire hands down, sorry now I need a cigarette. Where is my wife when I need her. WOMAN !!!!!


----------



## Magister (Jan 31, 2006)

_"But I like the tail on the Spit better,"_

Everyone knows that Italian women have better asses. 8)


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2006)

Magister said:


> _"But I like the tail on the Spit better,"_
> 
> Everyone knows that Italian women have better asses. 8)




mmmmm not sure about that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 1, 2006)

I admit the Re.2005 tail is a little unwieldy.

However I can just throw the G.56 at you and convert you all.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2006)

Still the Spitfire for me...


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I admit the Re.2005 tail is a little unwieldy.
> 
> However I can just throw the G.56 at you and convert you all.




Ok CC thats is some pretty nice tail (hehe) on that one. I like that better than the other one. But still Gnomey has some nice pics there of the Spitfire. Spitfire is very perky looking, I perfer perky over big tail anyday. Sorry CC I am still with Gnomey on this one.


----------



## Magister (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry, no Spit can compare with this. Perhaps the sexiest fighter of WWII.

*Mc-205 Veltro*


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2006)

That is sexy I will give you that.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

And the Spitfire still looks better.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 2, 2006)

The Spitfire used Italian women for inspiration. Why didn't the Italians do the same for their a/c?


----------



## JonJGoldberg (Feb 2, 2006)

...The beauty contest belongs to the Mc205V


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

How does it? Especially not with that stupid picture. What the hell are you doin' clipping the wings? The beauty contest is won by the Spitfire ... because it's just that much better looking.


----------



## JonJGoldberg (Feb 2, 2006)

...That's my favorite Spit. The clipped wing versions.

Nice Siggie!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Obviously your take on beauty is misguided. The Spitfire is B-E-A-utiful ... so there. 

And thank you. 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2006)

That it is pD, I agree with you Spitfire over MC-205V.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2006)

Spitfire for me also. There is something kind of timeless about the Spit.


----------



## Soren (Feb 2, 2006)

The early Spitfire's aint really that pretty IMO, however the late war Mk.XIV is one of WWII's prettiest !

Mmmmm..... 8)


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 2, 2006)

What I like best about the Spitfire is its wings and where the wings taper into the fuselage, nice lines. Smooth just flows into each other like a womans body.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 3, 2006)

ya... then u realize that ur drunk and are touching a mean looking bully with sharp curves... like that 109 in ur picture.
anyways... the wings of the 2005 are ALMOST elliptical, but the canopy and tail are like just not fitting smoothle into the plane... but still pretty nice though


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 3, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> ya... then u realize that ur drunk and are touching a mean looking bully with sharp curves... like that 109 in ur picture.
> anyways... the wings of the 2005 are ALMOST elliptical, but the canopy and tail are like just not fitting smoothle into the plane... but still pretty nice though




Now now don't go insulting the 109, Spitfire and 2005 look like a womans body, but the 109 is a manly plane.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 3, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Now now don't go insulting the 109, Spitfire and 2005 look like a womans body, but the 109 is a manly plane.


The 109 reminds of one of those 'pretty boys', "thay there".  The 190 is much more manly.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 3, 2006)

KraziKanuK said:


> Hunter368 said:
> 
> 
> > Now now don't go insulting the 109, Spitfire and 2005 look like a womans body, but the 109 is a manly plane.
> ...



The 109 is a surgeon's tool of death, it is like a rapier and the 190 is very manly like you say. 190 is macho looking plane.


----------



## Udet (Feb 3, 2006)

Slightly off topic yeah, but in my view the most sinister-lethal looking planes of the entire war are the Butcher Bird and Me 410 Hornisse.


----------



## rebel8303 (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't like the noise of the Italian aircraft. I suggest that we do a poll to see what everybody thinks.


----------



## Magister (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, that long nose is pretty ugly huh?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 4, 2006)

The Spitfire is the beauty of all beauties. If you don't think the Spitfire is beautiful ... then you must suck ass hairs for a living. Now, the Fw-190 was a mean looking bird ... and I love the show of brute force it has. But we've already had a thread about beautiful planes ... someone just re-ignite that if we want to talk about looks ... 'cos the vast majority of planes are beautiful.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2006)

plan_D said:


> The Spitfire is the beauty of all beauties. If you don't think the Spitfire is beautiful ... then you must suck ass hairs for a living. Now, the Fw-190 was a mean looking bird ... and I love the show of brute force it has. But we've already had a thread about beautiful planes ... someone just re-ignite that if we want to talk about looks ... 'cos the vast majority of planes are beautiful.


Agreed apart from pre-war French Bombers...


----------



## Bachgyn Bach (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi everyone! 
It's my first post here and I'd like to say "hello"
My favourite is Spitfire......all marks, although last marks had quite ugly Spiteful's tail.
Considering Italian aircraft.......G.55 is quite nice ....but behind Spit, Dewoitine D.520 and MB-5.
Regards


----------



## evangilder (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Bachgyn.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome Bachgyn, I agree with you the Spitfire is better.


----------



## helmitsmit (Feb 9, 2006)

Spitfire, spitfire, spitfire... Mostly the mk XV1 with bubble canopy without the cylinder sticking out like the griffon marks for beauty. For machoness the XV111 or X1X


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

> For machoness the ... XIX



that's the only plane that can pull off PRU Pink, true testament to it's beauty...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

And look like a massive penis in the process. So basically youre saying you like dick, thats sick lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

how the hell does it look like a penis!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Long and pink


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

with large eliptical balls?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah and you love it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

and a rather odd "bilend"........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 12, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> with large eliptical balls?



slipper/drop tanks, but then where are the pubes?


----------



## helmitsmit (Feb 21, 2006)

Shame they didn't try british racing Green and sod the brown bits


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2006)

Hehe yup...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2006)

i just completed my spit model in a dark-ish green but i wouldn't call it british racing green.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

My Re.2002 is britsh racing green


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 24, 2006)

Re-2005, the 2006 with DB-603 shall be nicer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2006)

what the hell's up with the fairing behind the canopy? and my god the fusilage needs to be broken up with some other shapes!


----------



## Dogwalker (Feb 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> what the hell's up with the fairing behind the canopy?


It's beautiful, and very effective to provide protection and rear visibility togheter.

DogW


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 25, 2006)

from http://www.vvs-regia-avions.com


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2006)

i'm still not convinced, when you look at the spit you're instantly captured by her beauty, that just doesn't happen here.........


----------



## Dogwalker (Feb 26, 2006)

The wiew of the pilot whit the "italian style" rear fairing.





www.airwar.ru

DogW


----------



## plan_D (Feb 26, 2006)

Just face it you testicle licking scrotum sucking ass feelin' smelly bastard fish ... the Spitfire is better ... end OF story. Tarts ...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 26, 2006)

this thread is stupid, ppl have their own opinions damn it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2006)

And my opinion that the G.56 is the prettiest is the correct opinion. I wont post a picture cos I have done millions of times.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2006)

And everybody will say how wrong you are as the Spitfire is clearly superior...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

yes i think pretty much everyone agrees the spit's better looking, with the exception of those facists amoung you.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

I really have no clue where the Spitfire beauty lies, its so dull to look at.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

how is she dull? her lines are so graceful.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

In the same way a plastic bag in the wind is graceful? 

The G.56 is sharper and more agressive, sleek, long nose, deadly, glorious...orgasmic even...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

listen to yourself 

the spit also had the long nose which you hold in such high regard, was considderably deadlier and whilst maintaining that oh so British grace has the aggression of a -190 (now that's a lot of aggression...), she looks like she wants to be up in the air, nose up high, sniffing out the enemy..........


----------



## Dogwalker (Feb 27, 2006)

"British grace"?  

DogW


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Exactly DogW  I bet G.56 has a longer nose.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 28, 2006)

pinocchio


----------



## Dogwalker (Feb 28, 2006)

The longer the deadlier  












DogW


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 28, 2006)

oh so a flat-nosed Me410 with 8 mg151s or nebelwerfer rockets is less deadly?


----------



## Dogwalker (Feb 28, 2006)

Sure!
Compared with the longer-nosed IMAM Ro-58 it proved it's inferiority.




Longing the nose have a tremendous effect on an aircraft deadliness. Even the Americans understood this, so, they longered the nose of the P-38 beyond the strict necessity.  

DogW


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 28, 2006)

Indeed, thats why many Italian bombers had 3 engines as this was a simple and effective way of lengthening the nose


----------



## Dogwalker (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah. Once you have to lengthening a nose, it's better to fit something useful in it.  

DogW


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Jank (Jun 26, 2006)

Nuff said.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice art!


----------



## Dogwalker (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice, but I prefer this other




www.danzoernig.com


----------



## Jank (Jun 27, 2006)

And who can forget the beautiful Macchi Mc.202. Depiction of Sergeant Major Ennio Tarantola and his mount, "DAI BANANA!" racking up his eighth aerial victory.


----------



## Dogwalker (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, even if this one contains an error.
On 28 june 1943 the victim was not a Kittyhawk of the RAF, but one of the Checkertails (MACR 449).


----------



## chris mcmillin (Jun 28, 2006)

JonJGoldberg said:


> Mc-205 For Me... Wing Included. As for the Mustang A,B,C... I'll agree the A was ugly from most angles; but the B, C types to me are like Jaguar E-Types. If you know the car she is a real looker; but only in the right duds: Any sign of wear, wrong color, wrong bumper guard, wrong tires or rims, or especially if she is sitting wrong, she morphs into one ugly machine.



That's funny! Kind of like how a Beech 17 morphs into something ugly when one releases any back-pressure during the landing rollout.
Anyway, the Jag is a gorgeous car and the Porsche lovers think it's hideous. I think the 911 looks like an ugly frog.

The Italian fighters are pretty, but I always liked the MC-200 best.
I like the MkII and PRXIX Spitfires best.
I like C model Mustangs best. Prototype P-51 was just beautiful too.
YP-38's too. FW-190A-1 through 3. BF-109F. P-47D razorback with wing pylons and Lockheed tanks. I got a million favorites...

Chris...


----------



## Soren (Jun 28, 2006)

The Reggiane 2005 is a very beautiful fighter, one of the most beautiful, but I like the looks of the Spitfire XIV just abit better. I'm not particularly fond of any of the early Spitfire marks though..


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

Out of interest who knows the little asymetrical secret of macchi's? Very cunning it is too.
My vote goes to the PR blue spits


----------



## Jank (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh, me me me me.
.
.
.

Wing span.


----------



## hole in the ground (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, instead of off-setting the rudder one wing was longer than the other to counteract torque. Weren't they clever little buggers.
Vote Spit PR


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

Hee-hee, I knew that too. 


No really, I did.


----------



## Dogwalker (Jul 1, 2006)

More Difficult. Who knows the little asymetrical secret of Reggiane's?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 1, 2006)

you do


----------



## Chocks away! (Jul 2, 2006)

I'd say that objectively speaking, (if there is such a thing) the Spitfire is by far the most graceful machine. The griffon engined variants are also deadly looking. The daimler benz engined italian machines are all very good looking, while also being slightly weird if you like, so they are more interesting to look at. Especialy the rear fuselage of the Re-2005 looks like a work of art. But overall , I think a Spitfire IX ,V OR XIV is more beautiful.


----------



## red admiral (Jul 2, 2006)

> More Difficult. Who knows the little asymetrical secret of Reggiane's?



Asymmetric 1000kg hardpoint underfuselage on 2005. I might be confusing things but weren't the wings of different airfoil section to counteract torque, rather than increasing length (or just putting up with it like everyone else)


----------



## Dogwalker (Jul 2, 2006)

red admiral said:


> Asymmetric 1000kg hardpoint underfuselage on 2005.


That's true, but it's not the "secret" I was thinking of.



red admiral said:


> I might be confusing things but weren't the wings of different airfoil section to counteract torque, rather than increasing length (or just putting up with it like everyone else)


Reggiane used another, very simple, solution to conteract torque, and that's the "secret" I mean.

DogW


----------



## hole in the ground (Jul 3, 2006)

engine aligned sligtly off center?


----------



## Dogwalker (Jul 3, 2006)

It's not the engine, nor the airscope or something in the wings. It's visible in this 5-wiew drawing of the Re.2005 ( http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/fww2/re2005/re2005-1.gif ) in the high-left wiew.


----------



## Jank (Jul 3, 2006)

The tail isn't aligned along the center of the aircraft. How strange.

Dogwalker, do tell.


----------



## Dogwalker (Jul 3, 2006)

Jank said:


> The tail isn't aligned along the center of the aircraft.


Is this. 
The asymmetrical tail is the system chosen by Longhi to counteract torque in the Re.2000. It worked well, infact it was left identical in all the subsequent Reggiane fighters.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, interesting, thats something I never knew before!


----------



## red admiral (Jul 3, 2006)

Dogwalker, do you happen to have any pictures of the Re 2001 modified with leading edge radiators? You mentioned elsewhere that the exhaust was over the top of the wing, how? Similar types like the Sea Fury have the exhaust underneath;

http://www.airwarfareforum.com/upld/img2/O-1112127704-MsoRWAxU.jpg


----------



## Dogwalker (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, the exaust was over the wing, I have a pair of pictures, I can try to scan them tomorrow.


----------



## Dogwalker (Jul 4, 2006)

That's the Re.2001 with the internal radiators.





Copyright Giorgio Apostolo

DogW


----------



## red admiral (Jul 5, 2006)

Many thanks.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 11, 2006)

I think the Spit looks a bit more cool and exciting. The Macchi and Re. look grimly deadly and quite elegant. The one above in the pictures remindes me of a "Raiden Jack" a little bit. Wonder if the Japanese based their design on the Series 5 or not.


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2006)

I still like the Spit


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep, me as well. 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 12, 2006)

Same


----------



## kataphraktoi (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice wing!






Nice painting!









Nice airframe!





Good looking!


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 7, 2006)

The '5 series' were distinctive and beautiful in their own right, but it is
still the Spit for me...


----------



## rochie (Nov 7, 2006)

spitfire wins for me especialy from above !


----------



## Frankster_P (Jan 6, 2007)

5 Series easily.
Its different and stunning.

The Spitfire is ok, just boring.
Overhyped - Look at how the Poms go on about it.


----------



## Brain32 (Jan 6, 2007)

Spitfires are not much of a lookers to me at all, later ones with bubble canopies are ok-ish, earlier are almost ugly to me. Best looking British plane in my eyes is the Hawker Tempest. So in this case I pick Italian stallions...


----------



## Crow (Jan 6, 2007)

that G55 looks like theyve gone through the parts bin and put three different aircraft into one, it doesnt flow for me. The Spitfire is sleek and purposeful and beautiful curves.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 6, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 12, 2007)

X


----------



## Jank (Jan 12, 2007)

I believe production continued after the war with a Merlin powerplant. They were sold to Middle Eastern countries like Egypt as front line fighters.

Better looking?


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 12, 2007)

X


----------



## twentynine (Jan 12, 2007)

yes...Spit is beautiful...but HEY I'm Italian!! 
For me there's nothing sexier than 5's.

Compared to the 5's, the spit looks a little awkward, especially fot the canopy (too much bubble) and the uder part of the nose.
In this pic you can see what I mean: http://www.chuckhawks.com/spitnasa.jpg


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

akward? they're as close to natural as you're gonna get! they're so pure they look like they could've been grown as one of mother nature's greatest creations, i would argue one of the most Beautiful machines man has ever created..........


----------



## Jank (Jan 12, 2007)

"_they're as close to natural as you're gonna get! they're so pure they look like they could've been grown as one of mother nature's greatest creations, i would argue one of the most Beautiful machines man has ever created_"

Lanc's artificial testicles are causing quite a stir.


----------



## Jank (Jan 12, 2007)

Another shot of a Series 5.

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0Je5m28F.../www.vvs-regia-avions.com/Regia1/MC205V-2.jpg


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 12, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 12, 2007)

X


----------



## Jank (Jan 12, 2007)

The French did what first?


----------



## Jank (Jan 12, 2007)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0Je5x_9H.../www.airwar.ru/image/idop/fww2/g55/g55-c3.jpg

http://www.odyssey.dircon.co.uk/Spitfire2.jpg


----------



## Parmigiano (Jan 12, 2007)

There was a post war evolution of of the Fiat G55 with Merlin engine, was named G59 and marketed as a trainer.
.. and had nothing to do with any French design !

As you can see it was a nice looking plane, but in my opinion the G55 nose shape with the inverted V Benz was much better
(pic from warbirds.co.nz)


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 12, 2007)

X


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

that the Italians copied the French is true reflection of their aerospace industry...............


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 13, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 13, 2007)

X


----------



## Parmigiano (Jan 13, 2007)

Chinga, 
I don't know but I think it's unlikely. There was a 2 seater version flying until the '70 but was grunded long time ago.


----------



## red admiral (Jan 13, 2007)

> Nice shot of the G.59. Do you know if the plane is still flying?



Yes. I believe its based over in Oz but has been to Oshkosh recently.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

a different bird but there's been a Fiat G.46 flying in Britain since restored ni 2000...........


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 14, 2007)

Spitfire. All marks look better and perform better than the Italian aircraft...


----------



## CPWN (Jan 16, 2007)

This one is good.I forget from where.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 16, 2007)

They are both very nice. But don't forget the Heinkel He 112


























Heinkel He-112B2  RS Models 1:72 von Jörg Schlegel

Bill Arnold's Builds.


----------



## Jank (Jan 16, 2007)

???

This is a thread about Spitfires and Series Fives.

It does not hold a candle to either.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2007)

Smokey said:


> They are both very nice. But don't forget the Heinkel He 112
> 
> [[/url]



The first 3, aren't those He100? I thought He112 had a buble canopy.


----------



## DIOGENIS (Jan 16, 2007)

Crow said:


> that G55 looks like theyve gone through the parts bin and put three different aircraft into one, it doesnt flow for me. The Spitfire is sleek and purposeful and beautiful curves.



Along with spit's wing design, aerodynamics maybe what the G55 did better than most of the planes we're discussing here.In my opinion, the Reggiane 2005 is the coolest one.Compared to the spit is like comparing D&G vs Marks Spencer


----------



## Jank (Jan 16, 2007)

The Reggiane Re.2005 Saggitario:
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0Je5xbBS...immagini/FLYINGMACHINES/FLM48001_Re2005_L.jpg


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 16, 2007)

X


----------



## Jank (Jan 16, 2007)

Or say Sophia Loren or Gina Lolibrigida with ... (trying to think of a classic, attractive English actress) ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... well, you get the point.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 16, 2007)

X


----------



## Jank (Jan 31, 2007)

June, 1944. Sergente Maggiore Luigi Gorrini 1st Gruppo, 1st Squadriglia ANR engages P-47 Thunderbolts over the Italian mainland. A combat veteran since 1939, Gorrini began his career flying the Fiat CR 42 scoring twice in that aircraft. He also went on to fly the Macchi MC 202, the Fiat G.55 and here the Macchi MC 205 Veltro. His war record shows a total of 19.5 aerial victories, most of them in Serie 5 fighters. Unquestionably one of the most beautiful and powerful Italian designs of the war, the Macchi Veltro was powered by the Fiat 1475 hp Fiat RA.1050 RC 58 Tifone engine, and carried 2 Breda-Safat 12.7mm machine guns as well as a pair of Mauser 151 20mm cannon.


----------



## Frankster_P (Feb 1, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7P4eJ0V-E_

Gotta luv em.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 1, 2007)

Tough call on this one. The Regianne Re 2005 is the best looking Italian fighter and I beleive it was quite successful the few times it engaged the Spit. But for elegance it has to be the Spit MkXI in Pru Blue(or pink if your so inclined). No cannons to spoil the lines pointed tail and pointed wing tips to complement and emphasis the elipses in the design with performance to match. 

Perhaps the only fighter to eventually have a bubble canopy which looked better without it.


----------



## str8jax (Feb 2, 2007)

Both nice but the spits always been on of my favorites


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

quite rightly so.......


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 6, 2007)

Spitfire. For sure.


----------



## contaxrts (Feb 25, 2008)

Let me compare the planes we are talking about to girls...

Spitfire (V to IX but better is VIII) is a girl to marry like a young Liz Taylor
Grifon Spits are like Liz Taylor after 5, 6 7 weddings 
G55 is like Manuela Arcuri nothing better for sex
MC205 is like Antonella Mosetti better before silicon addition (MC202)
Re 2005 is Like Monica Bellucci; great beauty but not so great if you look her better.
Ciao

p.s. don't show me pictures of Spits grounded, her legs... it's estended landing gear...


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it was to correct torque. For me, something asymmetric isn't beautiful so I'd go with the Spitfire


----------



## Seawitch (Feb 26, 2008)

Jank said:


> June, 1944. Sergente Maggiore Luigi Gorrini 1st Gruppo, 1st Squadriglia ANR engages P-47 Thunderbolts over the Italian mainland.


I'm confused. I thought Italy had surrendered....changed sides even, by 1944. 
I'd have to toss a coin to decide what I thought looked best.


----------



## claidemore (Feb 26, 2008)

For overall looks, I gotta go with the Spitfire. When I see that plane banking into a turn, and get a view of the underside and that elleptical wing; well it just doesn't get any better that. 

However, the desert camo scheme used in North Africa on the Macchi 202 Folgore is both distinctive and appealing, and I would have to say it is my favorite paint job. 

1 point for the Spitfire for beauty of form, one point for Macchi 202 for cosmetics.


----------



## HealzDevo (Mar 3, 2008)

I suppose it depends on the camoflague because there are some schemes that can look to ruin the natural beauty of the Spitfire such as the Bf-109 scheme with the yellow which I have seen somewhere. Unsure whether it was a speculative one or an actual aircraft as it was a profile...


----------

